# Planning your 2013/2014 trips



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Me and my girlfriend got the Tahoe Local Pass because it gave us options to go to all the Vail resorts at Tahoe and in Colorado. I think that's one of the best season passes available, correct me if I'm wrong. The price wasn't bad as well ($529) considering the different Vail resorts you can use it at.

I'm planning to take trips to Canyons/Park City next season as one that I haven't been to yet. Mammoth is another one since it's close-by and is one of my favorites.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm hoping for a couple of cheap trips next season after not going anywhere this season:

*December 2013:* Heading to SLC to do some training for a customer of mine. Several of the employees are local boarders so I'm hoping to get a taste of BC riding. My company will pay for everything except for my lift tickets. 

*January 2014:* My old boss owns a condo in Vail and does a boys weekend once a year and I'm planning on attending. He's an advanced level skier and likes to ride BC via powder cat so it should be fun. All I should have to pay for is my airfare, lift tickets, and food.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks like I'm moving to Colorado for the winter. Planning on buying the epic pass and getting as many days at the vail resorts as possible. Might try to get out to Park City for a week too.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm going to purchase the Epic pass again and hopefully have the winter off again.

I plan on going to Montana or NM next year for our trip, if the snow is good.
We drive for our trip so we usually hit small resorts on the way there and back.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Our season is just about to start here in NZ, have the NZ ski pass which gives me three mountains on the south island. Have a trip down to Wanaka (near Queenstown) planned for ten days in the school holidays (I'm a teacher) so will do Treble cone, Cadrona and maybe Ohau on the way home. Hoping for some epic snow this season, then planning a summer trip either over to the states or japan, will see how things look at the start of your season.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll ride vail every day again with the random beaver shot, breck/key trip and some copper and abasin. We will also sprinkle in 3-4 days in silverton, 2-3 days in Taos, 2-3 days in crested butte, 4-5 days in Jackson, 8 days around lake Tahoe, 10 days down the BC powder highway, 2-3 days in big sky then grand targhee also.... I'm sure there is one or two more that we will hit for big mtn competitions. Should be eventful.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

My Boyne season pass includes 10 days at their other resorts, so I booked a trip to Big Sky in February. I was able to book two tickets on miles, so the only thing we're paying for is lodging, rental car and incidentials.

When I lived in Scottsdale I did a lot of trips to Tahoe flying through Reno. Airfare was usually cheap and you can take the bus out to the resorts. Most places out there are usually running an preseason lodging and lift ticket booking special.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Argo said:


> I'll ride vail every day again with the random beaver shot, breck/key trip and some copper and abasin. We will also sprinkle in 3-4 days in silverton, 2-3 days in Taos, 2-3 days in crested butte, 4-5 days in Jackson, 8 days around lake Tahoe, 10 days down the BC powder highway, 2-3 days in big sky then grand targhee also.... I'm sure there is one or two more that we will hit for big mtn competitions. Should be eventful.


How do you like Silverton? My buddy and I want to try that a couple times next year. Also, no Wolf Creek? That place is awesome.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I've already bought my Epic Pass like I've done the past few years.

Dec 14-21-Planning to do Vail/BC. I've already bought my plane ticket and am looking into lodging. As it gets closer I may switch it to Tahoe(like this past season) depending on who has the best conditions.

Last week in January-Annual Family trip to BC/Vail, we stay at St. James.

March-Havent decided which week but my bro-in-law and a couple buddies do a guys trip to his family's timeshare at Christie Lodge in BC--This is normally my fav trip as its just us guys with no wife/kids to slow us down on the lifts or delay getting to the lifts in the morning.

I already cant wait for next season. We havent even started our rediculous, too high humidity summers in Alabama and I'm already dreaming of cooler weather.


----------



## walkleycur (Apr 7, 2013)

I go to Pagosa Springs, Wolf Creek CO. And I live in Texas. It's only a hour away from Durango and has great powder. Their moto or something is, "The Most Snow in Colorado" so good luck


----------

